# Changed my SS10 to more of a stock look.



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everyone. I had this Suburban SS10 traded to us on a flip two years ago now. Came with a stack and pretty much original stock. I was comparing the Bolens with it and felt like I should go with stock type muffler on my SS10. We had one laying around and decided to swap it on after painting it of course. Sounds so different. I like the look better myself. The dented stack ruined the look a little. 









Used a nipple off stack, a little long but protects paint from heat.









[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCt2CDGgY-8&list=UUYnuK7XAM61WweemqGFerIA[/ame]


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Eric, That sure is a fine looking Suburban you have there!!!!! Do keep the current muffler system. They simply look better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's showroom floor looking.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you guys! I still can't believe a guy traded it to me for a small John Deere rider! 
I love this tractor and keep it as my baby. The plow works so well for dirt of course but also snow. We use it a lot in winter and boy she can push! 
I kept the three point hitch off dad's ST12 and installed it on mine. Mainly for added weight.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Been a while since I updated you guys. Well the old girl finally broke down on me! Think it had original points/condenser! We swapped them out for NOS new set with new pushrod. Old pushrod broke on taking it out, might have been main issue. I had noticed head gasket seemed to leak some on corner, so replaced it as well at same time. Also upgraded it to VW auto coil and kill switch in spot on dash where horn button was. YEP, someone in its past installed a horn!! Was cool, but needed spot for coil to mount. It starts so much better and runs great thank God! Here is pictures and videos!
Not a lot of carbon on head or piston! No ridge on cylinder either!


















This condenser looks factory!? The bolts to take tins off seemed to have never been touched?









Where I plan to mount coil. Just bought a coil mount, could NOT find one locally?? Guess they are rare birds around here!









Got to try it out on Monday, works great Thank God!!









[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2YTf_CgVXg&list=UUYnuK7XAM61WweemqGFerIA[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ad7GDP2T6M&list=UUYnuK7XAM61WweemqGFerIA[/ame]


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,fellas....do you think he likes his tractor???? LOL!
Great looking tractor,my friend !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey,fellas....do you think he likes his tractor???? LOL!
> Great looking tractor,my friend !


Definitely a classic! If I had it, I'd be mighty proud myself!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry if I sounded prideful! I was only showing you the build quality of a almost 50 year old machine!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ericjr16,
Don't apologize. THAT is a machine to BE proud of !
When I moved down here,2 yrs ago, I left a complete plow with mount,just like yours,as well as a 1959 Suburban .
Just not enough room,to bring them.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wasn't sure , thought I was offensive! I do really like this tractor! I claimed only three for myself! LOL


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the standard muffler. My tractors are all purpose and I would find a stack getting in the way too much. Very smooth running engine. I bet it is fuel stingy.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you skunk! It sure doesn't suck the fuel! We only plow at low revs anyway, plenty of power!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,fellas,....he's one of ours! LOL!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Right now I think we have 14 tractors out back. 5 are flips for spring! We have 5 keepers. Um think I am a hoarder!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not "hoarder",......COLLECTOR ,or ENTHUSIAST. "Hoarder" means that someday,someone is gonna tell you to get rid of the "junk" tractors.
Collector,or enthusiast,means they're off limits ! LOL!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

One time I listed the Green Craftsman for sale you see in earlier post. Guy saw that picture and emailed me " I am interested in the red one...." I wrote him back NOT FOR SALE BY LONG SHOT!!  LOL
Not touching my tractor!  Guess I am a collector then!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is my Suburban plowing with ice underneath the tires. She did great!!
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3_Ua20OEJE&list=UUYnuK7XAM61WweemqGFerIA[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ericjr16 said:


> Here is my Suburban plowing with ice underneath the tires. She did great!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3_Ua20OEJE&list=UUYnuK7XAM61WweemqGFerIA


That's great! Wonder how it would do with the engine revved up to max and hitting that snow at full speed!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tractor Beam, that's what my Bolens blower or Craftsman blower is for!! LOL I wouldn't bet the old girl. Dad is same way as you can see!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Well the Suburban has handled winter well, only issue has been steering shaft failing due to worn ball. Friend had newer ball and fixed it for us. I also found a fellow making new shafts on EBAY. I bought it and have it as spare!


----------

